# Model S Trip Reports...



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm lucky in that the wait for the 3 is quite bearable.

We own a Model S and my wife has a Roadster (though I'm the primary driver in the Model S, I know how to share my Model S... She let's me "borrow" at times.)

However, one of the best things to do with a Tesla is to take it for LONG drives. I know many people who do just that, and I have been inspired to take my first cross-country EV drive a year ago.

Here are a few of the blog posts that I wrote last year.

1. Preparing for the trip.

2. Day One.... (follow through to the end...) Day 23.

3. Lessons Learned.

I know of Model S drivers with over 100,000 miles, and one at 180,000+ miles and counting.

But, yesterday, I stumbled upon the start of a Model S coast to coast drive that


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

While waiting for a Model 3, I'm sure folks will wonder what a long-range EV drive will be like.

I often post trip reports on my blog and have a few of them over the years.

My biggest one was a 23 day coast to coast one that I entitled:

Here, There, and EVerywhere. (yes, it was a tribute to the Beatles.)

One of my other drives was a 22 hour drive up to Silicon Valley and more...

As a follow up to the Silicon Valley drive, I published my Drive Report to the Tesla Annual Meeting - Day One. I intend on publishing Day Two on June 10, 2016 at 10AM PDT/5PM UTC.

This was the original flavor of my post that became my "What's the Point for the Tesla Annual Meeting" post.

So if you're looking to read on some trips, hope you enjoy.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's one from a MA/FL trip I took a couple months ago. 12 Supercharger stops each way...

http://teslaliving.net/2016/05/15/5-lessons-long-road-trip/

Will be fun to watch the Model ☰ repeating cross country trips and the new learning experiences.


----------

